# Help!



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2018)

I did this painting and it just isn't right. I can't figure out what is wrong with it. It's too bright? Or not enough detail? Can someone give me some advice on how to make it look less cartoonish or what is wrong visually so I can work on it?


----------



## yarnart (Jul 5, 2018)

For me the double perspective is disturbing a bit. One on the bigger figure, and a different one on the smaller. Also a bit missing details on the visible sking surfaces... But all togethernot that bad.


----------



## Toriya (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi! Can you upload the photo of the painting front view?


----------



## Toriya (Jun 2, 2015)

Now I just can say that you have to chose what the side is light comes and make lights and shadows everywhere. Also need to show a hint for legs on the top. The grass can not be so thick.


----------



## JLSoph (Aug 22, 2018)

Do not over worry over this lovely painting. While I do not believe that anything goes in art, there is also artistic expression. I cannot tell you what is correct according to how I would do a painting. Without seeing this in person, to me, it is a delightful painting.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I rotated your image for you.

The realism you seek will come if you keep painting. It's more about gaining experience. The more you paint the more techniques you'll learn and you'll figure out how to make it look like a photo. Then you'll want to figure out how to make a painting like this one because you are not a camera.


----------

